# Gruesse aus Cape Coral



## Sockeye (31. Juli 2011)

So, da simmer also in CC...|supergri

Wir haben ein schoes Haus direkt am River. Direkt vor unserem Haus jagen die Delphine. Das ist ja sowas von genial... Ich hab an unserer Kai Mauer gehockt, als ein Delphin direkt unter meine Füssen ein Meeräsche (ca 50cm) geschnappt hat...

Vom Steg aus haben wir bis jetzt nur kleine Catfish an Land ziehen können. Aber Schaun mer mal.. Das Boot haben wir gerade bekommen und Cheggi holt gerade die Angellizenzen. Tarpoon sollen gerade sehr gut laufen und mit unserer Rennsemmel sind wir in 1,5 Stunden in Boca Grande...|supergri

Vielleicht fangen wir hier noch ein zwei schöne Fischlis um den Robert zu ärgern #t:vik:

Sobald Cheggi seinen Laptop ans Netz bekommt stell ich auch immer schön Bilder ein. (ich wuerg hier mit einem iPad rum)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Jirko (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

na dann mal ne stramme leine sockeye und viel spaß #6 #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Na das sind doch schöne aussichten!
Lasst es ordentlich krachen und geratet nicht in einen Hurrikane.

Tight lines scorp


----------



## snofla (1. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

@Sockeye

auch von mir Petri Heil und strammes Seil, knall dat ding hier mal mit ordentlich pics zu......... #h


----------



## Tortugaf (2. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Viel Glück #6

Bin gerade in Tampico im Mexico, das liegt auch am Golf von Mexico.
Die Tarpune heissen hier Sabalo , war an Sonnabend den ganzen Tag draussen u. ich fing ein kleinen Tarpun etwa 25 kg. 

G. Tortugaf


----------



## guifri (2. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Petri Heil.

Meine Zweitheimat ... ich vermisse sie


----------



## Sockeye (3. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Caramba ist das heiss hier!!
30 Grad in der Nacht. Nach 3 Tagend endlich ein Gewitter. Ahh, das war schön, im 27 Grad warmen Regen stehen und sich abkuehlen...

Am Steg vorm Haus tummeln sich die Delphine. Sie jagen hier und treiben ihre Beute gegen die Kaimauer. Irgendwie hab ich es noch nicht geschafft gescheidte Fotos zu machen. Immer wenn so ein Tier in 2 m Abstand an mir vorbeischwimmt, kann ich nix machen und Sitze einfach nur da und glotze...
Vom Steg Angeln ist Fun pur. Kleine Snapper, Catfish, und Seatrout gehen hier fast auf Ansage und machen einen Riesen Spass am leichten Geschirr der Kinder. Nur zum Angeln komm ich dann kaum. Kaum habe ich einem Kind frische Shrimps an den Haken gemacht, schreit schon das nächste "ich hab einen" Während ich den Fisch abhakte, schreit schon das dritte "Papa, bei mir ist verheddert"... So geht das reihum.

Die einzige Möglichkeit hier ist fliehen... Mit dem Boot. Heute haben wir es geschafft die Familie zum Schoppen zu schicken und Cheggi und ich haben uns verdünnisiert. Nach einer Dreiviertelstunde hatten wir die Seegrasfelder erreicht und haben mit Shrimpsimitaten um uns geschmissen. Einige schöne Seatrout dankten dies mit einem Biss. Auf dem Rückweg haben wir noch kurz unter der Brücke nach Sanibel geankert und haben noch ein Wenig die Haie gefüttert. Leider ist nichts vernünftiges hängengeblieben. Da muss ich dringend bei Tidenstillstand hin und noch ein paar Grouper ärgern....

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Jetblack (3. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Hey Alex - wo treibst Du Dich denn rum ? Für soweit südlich ist dein Körper doch gar nicht ausgelegt 

Viel Spass und evtl. doch noch einen guten Fisch für den Daddy.

Gruss Nick


----------



## Sockeye (6. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

@Nick
Nepp die temperaturen hier sind echt nix für mich. Ich schmore hier im eigenen Saft und wenn man mal ein Fischfoto machen will, blendet die Sonne..

Naja, Heut sind wir mal früh aufgestanden und zum Causeway Reef rausgefahren. Das liegt so 6 Meilen vor Sanibel Island. Hier haben wir dann tiefgefrohrene Sardinen gebadet. Als erstes kam ein schöner Gafftopsailcatfish, der sogleich in der Box landete. Danach hatte ich einen hammerbiss von einem Blacktip Shark, der endlich mal einen vernünftigen Drill lieferte... Leckeres Fischli 
Dann war irgendwie die Luft raus und wir sind dann zurueck auf die Flats um noch ein paar Spotted Seatrouts zu ärgern. In ca. Einem Meter Tiefe konnten wir ein gutes Dutzend dieser Leckerlis mit Gummishrimps am Schwimmer überlisten. Als der zweite "Hammerhai" an unseren Fuesen vorbeischwamm, habe ich noch eine Sardine mit einem Drilling garniert und hinter uns her driften lassen. Peng keine drei Minuten später schon der Biss und ein "Hammerhai" zappelte am Lipgrip. Es stellte sich heraus, das dieser ca sechs Pfuender kein Hammerhai war, sondern ein ausgewachsener Bonnethead Shark. Umso besser  denn lecker....
Heut Abend sind die zwei Familien endlich satt geworden... Von wirklich leckern Hai Steaks vom Grill. (mariniert mit Knoblauch und Olivenöl)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Oh mein Gott..... was machst du ohne uns in Florida????? Ich will auch! JETZT, SOFORT!
Viel Spass weiterhin Alex-Socke und viele geile Drills.


----------



## Sockeye (11. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott..... was machst du ohne uns in Florida????? Ich will auch! JETZT, SOFORT!
> Viel Spass weiterhin Alex-Socke und viele geile Drills.



... na große Fische fangen

*@ROBERT*

Hey Robert..."chew on this!"

Video: Goliath Grouper for Robert by Sockeye

Um dir die Möglichkeit zu geben auch mal nen großen Fisch zu sehen, habe ich diesen Grouper und Drill dir gewidmet...|supergri






Leider nur ein "kleiner" mit ca 1,30 m und 100lbs

VG
Sockeye


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Ach ja wirklich noch ein Baby, den hebt man ja mit dem kleinen Finger hoch.


----------



## Sockeye (11. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Wie oben zusehen haben wir uns entschlossen jemanden zu fragen, der sich damit auskennt...

Der Guide holte uns heut Morgen um Sieben an unserem Dock ab. Dann sind wir ersteinmal Köderfische fangen gegangen. Wir fanden schnell eine Schule Ladyfish die unsere Blinker gierig nahmen. Dieser sehr ölige Fisch ist ein ausgezeichneter Köder. Sie hatten so ca. 30-40 cm, ein bisschen klein für Goliath, aber Watt soll's...
Dann ging es ab zur Brücke. George, der Guide scannte jeden Pfeiler mit seinem Sidescan-Echolot. Die einzelnen dicken Schatten waren sehr gut zu erkennen. Die auflaufende Flut strömte stark durch die Brücke. So ca. 5m vor dem Pfeiler wurde dann der Ladyfisch an den ca. 20 Haken gemacht und mit 300g Blei an 200lbs Test line in das 7m tiefe Wasser gesetzt. Ich hielt den Köder kurz über Grund und George steuerte das Boot bis 30 cm an die Pfeiler...

Baemm... Die 120lbs Rute knallte auf das Deck. Für mich gabs jetzt nur eins...Route festhalten, während George im Rückwärtsgang uns ein paar Meter vom Pfeiler wegbrachte. Wenn das nicht sofort nach dem Biss passiert, verschwindet der Grouper in dem Pfeiler-Aufbau und selbst der Kran, den ich hielt, kann da nicht mehr helfen..
Dann hiess es pumpen. Jede Umdrehung war ein Kraftakt ohne Ende, aber zum Glück ist das Wasser nicht sehr tief. Nach ca 5 Min. war der Spuk zuende und der Goliath gab auf...

Leider haben keine weiteren mehr gebissen, daher ging es dann weiter zum Redfish-Angeln. Auf mittlere Cicles haben wir dann Ladyfish Steaks gehängt und unter die Mangroven in ca 50 cm Wasser auf Grund gelegt. Bald kamen die ersten Reds an Board, von denen wir die zwei größten behalten haben.

Mit jeweils einem Red hatten wir unser Limit. Dann gings ab um noch ein paar Snapper Fliets zu holen... Die lebenden Shrimps zappelten schön, als sie unbebleit an den Hot-Spots vorbeitrieben. Sie waren nicht sonderlich gross, aber lecker. Die fünf groessten haben wir behalten, die schöne 60er Forelle auch.

Damit war der 6 Stunden Trip auch schon zu Ende...aber gelohnt hat es sich auf alle Fälle...|wavey:

... Speziell,da wir jetzt die Hot-Spots und die Methoden kennen..

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (11. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ach ja wirklich noch ein Baby, den hebt man ja mit dem kleinen Finger hoch.



Ein Baby nicht gerade aber 500 LBS Monster werden an dieser Brücke schon gefangen. Diese Viecher können bis zu einer halben Tonne schwer werden.

VG

Sockeye


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Ehrlich? War aber auch ironisch gemeint denn so sehen keine Babys aus. Das ist wahrscheinlich als ob man einen Panzer mit der Rute am wegfahren hindern will. Petri zu dem Fisch! Ich denke da freut man sich schon total wenn man auch nur einen erwischt.


----------



## Jetblack (12. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Mann, Alex - das ist ja nur GOIL 

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Nick_A (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Hi Alex,

sauber...dann haste also auch mal eine einigermaßen dicken Warmwasser-Fisch gefangen .

Nee, im Ernst, Glückwunsch zum ordentlichen Goliath. :m

Aufgrund des mittlerweile schon sehr langen Schutzes des Goliath haben die sich nun langsam wie eine "Seuche" ausgebreitet und werden immer größer !

Die Guides auf den Keys beklagen sich STÄNDIG (!!!), dass sie an vielen guten Stellen gar nicht mehr vernünftig zum Snapper- oder Grouper- (Red oder Black Grouper, etc.)-Fischen gehen können, da die großen Goliaths laufend die am Haken zappelnde Beute schnappen und dann meist zu schwache Schnur kappen.

Übrigens....letztes Jahr hab ich auch einen mittelprächtigen Goliath gefangen (siehe Bericht....an der 7Meilen-Brücke)....etwas um die 40kg.

Ich schätze, Dein (auch ganz netter :q)  Goliath hatte so etwa 25-30kg|rolleyes  :q


Spass beiseite....wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, dann versuch es die nächsten Tage nochmals....da sind definitiv noch ECHTE MONSTERFISCHE !!!!

Wie Du aber selbst gesehen hast, braucht man beim "Brückenangeln" einfach mindestens einen zweiten Mann/Frau, der möglichst schnell von den Pfeilern wegsteuert. Sonst hat man einfach verloren.

Also immer schön weiter so machen...dann darfste vielleicht beim  nächsten USA-Trip auch mit als Decksmann oder Smutje 


*** JETZTABERSCHNELLDUCKUNDWEG ***


Bis bald #h
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (16. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

ja, ja ... is schon klar... deiner ist länger...|supergri


Aber so langsam habe ich den Bogen raus, wie das mit den Warmwasserfischlis geht.

Bei Flut etwas fischiges unter die Mangrovenblätter und peng... man hat einen schönen Redfish:






Ein lebenden Shrimp an den Haken und man fängt alles andere...
Snook (ohne Bild, da Schonzeit) und Black Snapper





wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, was der mittlere für einer ist.

Ein Bier auf die Terrasse (Lanai) und schon hat man einen schönen Blick:






 #h VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (17. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

SENSATION!!

Schaut was wir hier für ein 80lbs Monster gezogen haben. Wir sind uns noch nicht sicher ob es ein Atlantischer oder Pazifischer Butt ist. Die Leute haben hier sowas noch nie gesehen...






...bald brichte ich mehr, wenn die ganzen Pressefuzzis aus dem Haus sind....


|supergri

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Tortugaf (18. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Hey Sockeye 

schöne Fische u. Fotos. :m

Hast du es noch mal auf Tarpun versucht ?
Letztes Wochenende fingen sie, bei einem Turnier in Tampico ( Mexico), einen von 102,700 kg.

G.Tortugaf


----------



## Sockeye (20. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Nein, leider sind die Chancen hier momentan nicht gut. Selbst die Verrückten aus dem "Tarpoon Hunters Club" fangen nur alle paar Tage einen.

Wir waren zwei Mal im Boca Grande, aber nix... Wir haben auch keine Fänge auf anderen Booten gesehen.

Das Angeln hier ist jedoch sehr spassig. Wir sind Abends immer mit den Familien draussen. OK, ich bin dann zwar immer mit Bekoedern und Enttueddeln beschäftigt, aber selbst den Frauen macht es Spaß und die Kinder fragen immer "wann gehn wir wieder Angeln?"







Die Palette der gefangene Fische ist gewaltig:






Mangrove Snapper
Redfish
Snook
Grey Grouper
Goliath Grouper
Spottet Seatrout
Cobia
Catfish (verschiedene Arten)
Stingray
Longnose Gar
Flounder
Shark (verschiedene Arten)
Kofferfisch
... Und ein paar Andere, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (20. August 2011)

*Goliath die Zweite*

*Goliath die Zweite*

Ok, 100 Pfund sind nicht gerade die Obergrenze.... Da ist doch noch mehr drin...:g

Also George wieder einbestellt. "we need to go for a big One". 

Morgens um Sieben holte er uns ab. Diesmal hatte er die schwere Rute dabei. Ein ca. 150lbs Stecken mit einer Waschtrommel von Penn Senator. Bespuhlt war das Ding mit *2 mm* Mono mit über 100 kg Tragkraft.

Dann musste ersteinmal Köder beschafft werden. Gross und lebendig, das sind die wichtigsten Parameter fürs Goliath Grouper Angeln.
Wir hielten an dem Dock neben der Sanibel Brücke, versenkten gammlige Sardinen und zogen im Abstand von 2 Minuten 40-50 cm Catfishe aus dem seichten Wasser.
Schnell war der Life-Well mit 10 von den schleimigen Brüdern gefüllt und es konnte losgehen. An dem ersten Brückenabschnitt war das Goliathangeln unmöglich. Der Ostwind trieb grosse Wellen aus dem Golf vor sich her und das Boot konnte nicht sauber und konstant positioniert werden. Wir wichen zum dritten Abschnitt aus, der ein wenig durch Sanibel Island geschützt ist. Hier waren die Bedingungen optimal. Das auslaufende Wasser schob sich dort durch den Engpass und die Grouper warteten auf der Strömung zugewandten Seite auf vorbeitreibendes Fressen. Das wollten wir ihnen liefern...|supergri

Wir scannten mit dem Sidescann-Echolot die einzelnen Pfeiler. Dort waren nur kleinere Schatten zu erkennen. Nur an der Hauptdurchfahrt, zwischen den grossen Beton-Fendern waren die entsprechenden Signale auszumachen. Nur hier wird es kompliziert. Die Fender sind wie grosse Beton A's die 
aneinandergereiht, mit Stahlverstrebungen miteinander verbunden sind. An der Durchfahrtsseite, geht es einigermassen, da hier die Betonschenkel senkrecht nach unten gehen. An der Außenseite, wird es eklig. Hier verlaufen die Schenkel winkelig und wenn man 30 cm vor dem Fender angelt, hat man quasi ein Beton-Stahl-Gitter unter sich.

Also los. Der erste Catfisch zappelte am 14/0 Haken. Wir fischten zuerst die Innenseite. George hielt das Boot in 50cm zum Fendersystem...
...Bam... Da war er. Der Besenstiel krümmte sich im Halbkreis als George den Rückwärtsgang reinknallte und ich mit aller Kraft versuchte den Fisch aus den Fendern zu ziehen. Ich zerrte mit aller Kraft... Peng. Ich flog rückwärts ins Boot. Unglaeubig schaute ich mir die 2mm durchgerissene Mono an.

OK. Er war da. Nur einfach wird es wohl nicht. |kopfkrat

Zwei weitere Versuche an der Innenseite waren vergeblich. Der Goliath hatte sich ins Innere des Fendersystems verzogen. Die einzige Möglichkeit war es, es von Aussen zu versuchen. Das ist aber eine Materialintensive Angelgenheit, da die Fender mit scharfkantigen Austern ueberzogen sind und der Köder durch die Freiräume im Inneren angeboten wird. Ist man hier nicht auf den ersten 2m der Gewinner, ist die Schnur ab.

George montierte seine Schiffscam und Cheggi die mitgebrachte Videokamera. Ein neuer Wels war tauchbereit. Ich liess die Montage ab. Ich spürte den Betonpfeiler, traf dann daneben die Lücke und lies den Köder ca ein Meter in das "Fenster" runter. George hielt das Boot genau auf Position....

Nix

Also einen Meter weiter, das nächste Fenster....

Nix

Drei Fenster weiter, so langsam hatte ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben das Monster doch noch zum Biss zu bewegen, als plötzlich....

... Nee ohne gscheides Bildmaterial schreib ich nicht weiter. Am Sonntag mach ich das Video fertig und kann die Bilder hochladen, dann schreib ich weiter...
:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (20. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Fetter Respekt, Langer...schöne Fischlis fangt ihr da drüben !!! :m

Das mit dem 80lbs-Butt ist aber eher ein kleines Spässchen von Dir, richtig ? 

Bin schon gespannt auf Dein Bild- und Video-Material vom Goliath !!! Also schnell her damit ! #6#6

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (20. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Das mit dem 80lbs-Butt ist aber eher ein kleines Spässchen von Dir,?



Ja klar. Das ist eine zwei Pfund Flounder im Weitwinkel :q

Wir packen gerade und sind Morgen wieder in D. Dann mach ich die Bilder und das Video fertig.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (21. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

...die Rute wurde brachial nach Unten gezogen...






Ich stemmte mich dagegen wie ich nur konnte mit meinen 130 kg. Alles was zählte, war den Grouper aus dem Gitter zu holen, senkrecht, zumindest die ersten Meter. George knallte den Rückwärtsgang rein und ich zog was das Zeug hielt. Kaum hatte ich den Fisch im Freiwasser, wurde er sauer.






Hier rächt sich übrigens, wenn man den Bauchgurt zu locker zumacht...#q Die Rute war nicht zu bändigen und Cheggi musste mir kurzfristig helfen, bis ich sortiert war. Nach ein paar Minuten wurde er jedoch müde und ich konnte Drillen. (Vorher war es eher nur die Angel festhalten)






Dann kam er nach Oben. Beim erstem Schatten war klar, der ist deutlich über 100. Oben angekommen war klar, der ist deutlich über 200. Mit dem Tanz am Boot wurde dann ersichtlich was es für ein Koloss war, geschätzte 300 Pfund haben wir da zum Fotografieren hochgeholt. Ganz im Gegensatz zu seinem 100 Pfund Vorgänger, war dieses Kerlchen nicht gewillt sauber für's Foto zu posen...






Dann hat er es doch aufgegeben und ließ sich fotografieren. In dieses Maul hätte locker ein Basketball gepasst.






Nach der Session, durfte das Kerlchen wieder schwimmen und er verzog sich mißmutig...

Das erste Mal, dass ich einen Fisch gefangen hatte, der mich im Körpergewicht übertraf!
:l

Zum Glück war die Bootskamera montiert (leider nur geringe Auflösung) und Cheggi war schnell bei der Sache und konnte alles in HD filmen. (leider erst ab dem Drill)

Ich habe daher das Material zusammengeschnitten und ein Film daraus gemacht (6min). Die Audio Spur ist etwas leise, also bitte ein wenig lauter einstellen.

Ich hoffe das Video (Full HD 1080p) gefällt euch: Video: Sockeyes Goliath Grouper bei Youtube 

#h

VG
Sockeye


----------



## hanshafen (22. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Toller Bericht und schönes Video. Ich hoffe ich komme nächstes Jahr auch wieder nach Florida. Evtl klappt es dann mal mit den Großen.


----------



## Sockeye (22. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Zusammengfasst, war es ein klasse Urlaub. Die Gratwanderung zwischen Familienurlaub und Angelurlaub ist geglückt. #6

Cape Coral bietet hier für jeden was.

Eines hätte ich jedoch anders machen sollen. Ich hatte nicht 12 Tage warten sollen, bis ich einen Guide anheuer. Das nächste Mal mach ich das am ersten oder zweiten Tag. Er kann dir zeigen was, wie, wann und wo geht. Danach konnten wir selber los und haben gefangen...

Für Cape Coral kann ich den Guide

Capt. George Howell
www: http://capt-george.com

nur empfehlen. Er ist Biologe und gibt gerne Tipps welcher Fisch gerade wo zu fangen ist.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## pkbenny (22. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Wow schöner Bericht mit geilen Bildern und Videos. Danke!
Da packt mich gleich das Fernweh!


----------



## Robin1996 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Schicke Fische die ihr da gefangen habt#6, ich habe zur fast gleichen Zeit in Islamorada Fische bis 55lbs gefangen (allerdings nicht mit einer 130lbs ausrüstung und einer Schnur die mehr als 100kg hält da ich sonst glaube bei einem großen Fisch samt Angelausrüstung und Fisch in die Tiefe getaucht wäre|rolleyes), was mir auch (schon) gereicht hat viel größer müssen sie *noch nicht* werden.

MfG
Robin


----------



## jvonzun (23. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Petri Sockeye und danke fürs Berichten!


----------



## Jean (24. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Richtig guter Bericht hier mal wieder! Habs anfangs mit einem Auge hin und wieder mal angeschaut da das ganze nicht meiner Zielfischspezies entspricht aber als der erste Grouper an Board kam.....i better shut up. Der zweite...wenn du wirklich 130Kg wiegst ist anschnallen da Pflicht! Mir hats gefallen #6


----------



## Ossipeter (24. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Was für Klasse Bericht. Habe richtig mitgefiebert, als es auf die Grouper ging. Megavideo, eine echte Herausforderung so ein U-Boot zu halten und zu drillen.
Danke!


----------



## Sockeye (24. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*



Jean schrieb:


> ..wenn du wirklich 130Kg wiegst ist anschnallen da Pflicht!



Ich bin hald 2,05m, da kommen die Kilos schnell zusammen..
Ein weiter Nachteil ist, dass die Fische in Relation immer klein aussehen.

Daher sehen die Fische von Robert immmer größer aus...
*schnellduckundwegrenn*

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Tortugaf (24. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Noch vielen Dank für den Bericht.
Schade das das mit den Tarpun nicht geklappt hat. Die springen herrlich beim Drill. 
Dein Urlaub war auch so super denke ich, viele schöne u. auch gosse Fische die du dort gefangen hast.



Sockeye schrieb:


> Eines hätte ich jedoch anders machen sollen. Ich hatte nicht 12 Tage warten sollen, bis ich einen Guide anheuer. Das nächste Mal mach ich das am ersten oder zweiten Tag. Er kann dir zeigen was, wie, wann und wo geht. Danach konnten wir selber los und haben gefangen...
> 
> VG
> Sockeye


 
Das mache ich auch oft wenn ich mich nicht auskenne, erst mal sehen was die Einheimischen machen o. mit einem Profi fahren.
Habe ja ein Tarpun gefangen, aber auch nur weil ich ein Profi angeworben habe u. ihn über die Schulter geschaut habe. 
Hatte sich echt gelohnt u. jetzt weiss ich wie ich es machen kann u. wo.

Schreibe vielleicht noch einen kurzen Bericht, wenn ich die Zeit finde. Ich war ein Monat Juli/August in Tampico ( am Golf vonMexico) u. angelt dort u. in der Umgebung.

G.Tortugaf


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Video (Full HD 1080p) gefällt euch: Video: Sockeyes Goliath Grouper bei Youtube
> VG
> Sockeye



Hallo Alex! HAMMERVIDEO!!!!!#6#6#6#6#6#6 Da kommt sogar bei mir das Adrenalin zum Einsatz!

Gut der Bauchgurt war etwas klein für so nen grossen Mann |supergri aber lieber so, sonst wäre deine sexy Stimme weg, so wie bei dem Typen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk


----------



## guifri (28. August 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*

Geil Sockeye, coole Fische gefangen. Respekt.
Mit meiner Stippausrüstung war der Goliath nicht zu überlisten 

Ich hab für nächstes Jahr auch schon wieder für 3 Wochen die Hütte in Cape Coral  klar gemacht#6


----------



## Sockeye (12. September 2011)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Also immer schön weiter so machen...dann darfste vielleicht beim  nächsten USA-Trip auch mit als Decksmann oder Smutje
> 
> 
> *** JETZTABERSCHNELLDUCKUNDWEG ***
> ...



Hey Robert,

wie schaut's aus? Darf ich jetzt als Smutje mit??
Ich dachte so an Marathon Key, Pfingsten 2013.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gruesse aus Cape Coral*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> wie schaut's aus? Darf ich jetzt als Smutje mit??
> Ich dachte so an Marathon Key, Pfingsten 2013.
> ...



Und wie schauts aus?... ich bin Pingsten auf Maraton

VG
Sockeye


----------

